# Meat Cooking Too Fast



## redz (Oct 13, 2014)

So i need some help.. i just got a new Bass Pro Shop Master-built electric smoker,  and im trying to smoke some ribs but for some reason they been in the smoker for only 1HR and my wireless Master Forge meat probe is reading the meat temp is 176 i have my smoker set to 220 and for some reason its also struggling to stay at 220 (temp outside is not cold about 19) any thoughts idea will be helpfull im trying to have some good fall off the bone ribs tonight.


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 13, 2014)

I would suggest not temp probing ribs...  Your problem may be that the probe is either protruding somewhere and is reading the heat in the cooking chamber.  

What type of ribs are they?  Baby backs, St. Louis, or Spares?  I'd keep them cooking as they are for another hour if BBs and another 2 hours if Spares, and then put them in foil (at that point it would be 2 or 3 hrs into the cook).  Keep them in foil for another 2 hours and continue to check to see if the meat pulls back from the bones a little and check to see how pliable and tender the meat is.  Once you are comfortable with the tenderness of the meat, you can put them back into the smoker bare and let the bark / outside of the meat firm back up.  At that point you can glaze on some sauce.

You'll know when the ribs are done when they feel like you can pull the meat off the bone.

Also, even though I said check the meat for tenderness, try not to open the door as much as you can.  This will make you lose heat and will prolong the cooking time.

Lastly, my suggestion for next time is to get a better thermometer for your smoker to know for sure what temperature you are cooking at.  The stock therms on smokers are usually not that reliable.   A good one to get is the electronic maverick therm, which has both a cooking chamber probe and a meat probe.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, could be a couple things. Your chamber temp may be running real hot regardless what the set temp is at. Ribs are hard to use a meat probe on...not enough meat really to do a proper job. Many here will use the 'bend test' to see how they flop across the middle when held up. Normally, a 3-2-1 rule is followed loosely...3 hours on the rack, 2 hours foiled with some juice and 1 more hour unfoiled. Some liking 'fall off the bone' ribs go heavier on the foiled time which will steam the meat more. Many here prefer a 'tug' to the ribs so will adjust their times accordingly. 220 is a little low IMO for smoking anything. I run at 250 for most everything relying on the meat probe for doneness. Some are going 'fast & furious' now ala Myron Mixon with higher temps so the game is open to interpretation. If you got a 2nd generation MES smoker they are becoming notorious for problems. Many here love their Generation One MES units but the new ones seem to be pieces of s***. I'd take it back if it's not working right and invest in a better unit


----------



## tbrtt1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Probes in ribs is a no-go for the most part and unnecessary. The probes often touch the bones which get pretty hot. 

As mentioned, a quality thermometer is paramount for smoking with any smoker, high end or low end. Mavericks seem to be the thermometer of choice for most. Dual probe so you can have one for the smoker and one in the meat (not ribs of course). Getting a good thermometer will let you know if your smoking is indeed reaching desired temps as well as what the temp swings are. Don't rely not he thermometer on the smoker. 

As for ribs, I almost always to baby backs because that's what the family demands. I find mine get done in less that 4 hours. I smoke em at 225 or 240 depending on when I need them done. At 240 they get done at about 3 hours or so and at 225 a little over 4 hours sometimes. I never foil. I like them just before falling off the bone. St. Louis will obviously take longer and spares even longer. Once you do ribs a few times you will be able to look at them and tell if they are done to your liking. Until then, don't be afraid to cut into them to see. Heck, your gonna cut em up anyway.


----------



## jted (Oct 13, 2014)

Talking about smoking ribs will give you as many answers as asking about beer. There are basic recommendations to follow.  The chef gave you good suggestions. tbtt1 recommendation about not  using the thermometer on ribs is a good one. If I may interject  that you use the meat thermometer to check on the true heat in your smoker. Don't believe you smoker thermometer until you have some experience with it . They generally are not even close. Cook by the temp in your box as reported by your meat thermometer for several racks of ribs.  You will get a feel for the smoker thermometers accuracy.  I like to cook at 242 and foil but that is just me. The beauty of smoking your own meat is that you learn to cook what you like,not what someone else likes. When you are cooking under 260 degrees smoked meat is very forgiving.


----------



## redz (Oct 13, 2014)

this is exactly what i was looking for, great Advice from good ppl thanks everyone for the feed back, the ribs were great, better than the ones i did yesterday they completely dried out.....next step pork butt or brisket not sure yet!!!!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Redz said:


> this is exactly what i was looking for, great Advice from good ppl thanks everyone for the feed back, the ribs were great, better than the ones i did yesterday they completely dried out.....next step pork butt or brisket not sure yet!!!!




Next time you do more than one rack of ribs try foiling some and not others. Spritz some and not others  Or digging in to some at say 4 .5 hours and the others at 5.5 hours. It's all prt of the fun. 

I think Butts are terrific in just about any smoker. They are just fabulous and forgiving and delicious. Only rule if you wanna pull em is to take the IT to 205(give or take a degree).

Brisket can be a fickle beast. Read up on this site and give yourself lots of time. But alas man does have dominion over beast and good eats can be had.


----------



## redz (Oct 13, 2014)

Will Do..Thank You sir!


----------

